# Routan won't start



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello,

My wife has an 09 Routan SEL and every once in a while the car will not start. 

She turns the key and its like the entire car looses power and all dash lights dim. 

It seems like the battery does not have a good enough charge.

We have replaced the battery and the starter, but the problem still happens.

Has anyone else experienced this ?

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Was there a recall or TSB issued for early-model '09s for the ignition switch where the key goes in?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Why replace the starter ?


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> Why replace the starter ?


We took the car to the VW dealer and they ran a complete diagnosis and could not find any problems, cost us $100 for the diagnosis.

So our local repair shop, recommended we change the starter. They could not reproduce the problem and it did not happen every time. 

After replacing the battery and the starter, the problem still happens. It even happened at the local repair shop for the owner.

What they are saying now, it is a problem with the anti-theft system. They said we are turning the key too fast. Now we have to turn the key to the on position, wait a second or two and then turn to start the car.

Seems bogus, but it does start with this procedure.

Only time will tell ....


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you had the ignition switch replaced under the recall? Possibly the problem lies within the switch itself.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

58kafer said:


> Have you had the ignition switch replaced under the recall? Possibly the problem lies within the switch itself.


Spoke too soon, the car is currently dead in the parking lot at walmart and won't start.

I am going now to get it towed to the repair shop.

Please tell me more details about the ignition switch recall ?

Thanks,
Kent


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

RocketTig said:


> Spoke too soon, the car is currently dead in the parking lot at walmart and won't start.
> 
> I am going now to get it towed to the repair shop.
> 
> ...


Your dealer should be able to tell you that there is a recall for your vehicle if you ask them, and it should cost you ZERO. Search the Routan forums here for "switch recall" or "Ignition recall". here is a link that gives you the window of manufacture date : http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/volkswagen-recalling-12-612-routans-for-same-ignition-problem-as/

Here's one search: http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=13490037


----------



## MarinePhaeton (Oct 27, 2008)

58kafer said:


> Your dealer should be able to tell you that there is a recall for your vehicle if you ask them, and it should cost you ZERO. Search the Routan forums here for "switch recall" or "Ignition recall". here is a link that gives you the window of manufacture date : http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/11/volkswagen-recalling-12-612-routans-for-same-ignition-problem-as/
> 
> Here's one search: http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=13490037


Agreed. I made sure our van vin was not within the affected recall vin numbers.. This may solve your problem.. Good luck..


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

Called the dealer and gave them our VIN and they said there were no recalls.

No worries any more, we traded the car yesterday, so we no longer have a Routan.

Still love my Tiguan !!!

Good luck ...


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lucky you, I wish I could trade mine in  :banghead:


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

RocketTig said:


> ... No worries any more, we traded the car yesterday, so we no longer have a Routan.
> ...


 This is the same dilemma we are facing. 1 yr and 6000 miles and I am ready to dump the Routan on safety issues alone. I cannot figure out what to replace it with (same situation I was in when we bought the Routan). I need a vehicle I can transport 5 full size adults (including driver) on a regular basis.

I am interested in what you replaced the Routan with.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

luckeydoug1 said:


> This is the same dilemma we are facing. 1 yr and 6000 miles and I am ready to dump the Routan on safety issues alone. I cannot figure out what to replace it with (same situation I was in when we bought the Routan). I need a vehicle I can transport 5 full size adults (including driver) on a regular basis.
> 
> I am interested in what you replaced the Routan with.


What are the safety issues you refer? Is there something I need to know? The only prospective safety issues I can imagine is that the braking does not perform as well as I would hope and nighttime visibility is not as good as I would hope. VW just changed out our brakes due to warpage and they seem to stop better. But still not as good as my Jetta. About the same as my Journey did. As for the lights, I would like to upgrade those and maybe add fog lights to improve night vision. Other than that, it would be nice to have the blinker in the side mirrors. But I can't think of any other safety issues that I am concerned about. I am very concerned about the safety of my family, so please share your concerns. I upgraded to the Routan from a Journey and I feel much safer in the Routan than I did in the Journey. Other than AWD in the Journey. That was nice to have. But handling was poor.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

luckeydoug1 said:


> This is the same dilemma we are facing. 1 yr and 6000 miles and I am ready to dump the Routan on safety issues alone. I cannot figure out what to replace it with (same situation I was in when we bought the Routan). I need a vehicle I can transport 5 full size adults (including driver) on a regular basis.
> 
> I am interested in what you replaced the Routan with.


Took a beating on the trade in, but the wife is happy and that is all that counts.

We traded for a 2011 Suburban. Family of 5 and we travel alot, with 4 bags of golf clubs and luggage.

Life is Good ... Again !!!!!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks! We are looking at the Touareg, but it is cramped in the back seat. I really don't want another Chrysler product. The Suburban is on our list of vehicles to look at. I will be interested to hear what kind of fuel economy you get with your Suburban.


----------



## RocketTig (Oct 8, 2009)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Thanks! We are looking at the Touareg, but it is cramped in the back seat. I really don't want another Chrysler product. The Suburban is on our list of vehicles to look at. I will be interested to hear what kind of fuel economy you get with your Suburban.


We got an average of 17 mpg with the Routan according to the onboard computer. The Suburban is rated 15 city / 21 highway. Hope we get about the same average.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> What are the safety issues you refer? Is there something I need to know? The only prospective safety issues I can imagine is that the braking does not perform as well as I would hope and nighttime visibility is not as good as I would hope. VW just changed out our brakes due to warpage and they seem to stop better. But still not as good as my Jetta. About the same as my Journey did. As for the lights, I would like to upgrade those and maybe add fog lights to improve night vision. Other than that, it would be nice to have the blinker in the side mirrors. But I can't think of any other safety issues that I am concerned about. I am very concerned about the safety of my family, so please share your concerns. I upgraded to the Routan from a Journey and I feel much safer in the Routan than I did in the Journey. Other than AWD in the Journey. That was nice to have. But handling was poor.


Although the warping of the brakes is a concern, it is not as big as the stopping distance required. In a panic stopping situation, the vehicle takes way to long to stop when fully loaded. The Touareg fully loaded with the same passengers stops *much*quicker. In fact, very similar to our other VWs. Only by careful maneuvering did we avoid an accident in a panic stop situation in the Routan... and that was at 45 mph. I never would have guess this, as the van stops as I would expect it to normally. I added the fogs, and would love HIDS, but it is the lack of braking that scares the crap out of me. None of our other 3 licensed drivers will even drive the Routan now. I was hoping the 2012 Dodge Caravan R/T would have better braking based on the reports that it was coming with Viper brakes. The report I read from either Car and Driver or Road and Track (can't remember which) indicated the stopping is about the same as last year's Town and Country. So much for the idea of upgrading the Routan with R/T brakes. If you have not already done so, I would highly recommend you do a full panic stop with your van fully loaded in a non emergency setting (ie, back road/no one around), so you will have an idea what to expect when the real emergency stop situation presents itself.

I love most everything else about the vehicle (OK, it does wander a bit... and for a perspective I have put well over 300,000 miles on full sized Dodge vans since 1982, and currently have an 85 around here for general 'messy' errands).

So, yes, the other minor annoyances I can live with in the Routan. The lack of braking,.. not only am I not confident in the Routan stopping, I am also fearful for my life and the lives of my family members.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Luckey:
I can certainly understand and appreciate your concern. I agree, the braking, as in stopping power, should be much better. I expected more. So I can't argue your concern. It doesn't stop as well as my Jetta. Regarding the R/T brakes, my Journey R/T had the same brakes as the other Journeys, no difference just becase it was an R/T. And I changed those out several times. There was a post on the Chrysler minivan forum that they are going bigger on the 2012s. 

As for me, I do wish the Routan had better stopping power, but I do not have the same fear that you have. We have what I describe as what seems to be acceptable stopping power based upon our experiences, but not what it should be. VW just replaced my pads and rotors and on a recent trip to Yellowstone it seemed to have better stopping power than before. That maybe due to normal wear and not a design or quality improvement, but it seems a little better and acceptable, for now. When my brakes wear down next time, I will do what I did in my R/T Journey. I will get some quality rotors and upgrade my pads. That made a world of difference in my Journey and it was a lot like the Routan in stock form. 

You might try upgrading your rotors and pads. Maybe a brake fluid flush as well? That might make a big difference.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Thanks! We are looking at the Touareg, but it is cramped in the back seat. I really don't want another Chrysler product. The Suburban is on our list of vehicles to look at. I will be interested to hear what kind of fuel economy you get with your Suburban.


We looked at the Suburban/Tahoe as well as a bunch of other SUVs before the Routan. The problem with most all of them, and especially with the Suburban and Tahoe, is the mileage is horrible. We have several friends that love the Suburban, but hate the mileage. I just talked with my wife's cousin, he said 16 on average. Our other friends said that is their number one complaint. I think the sticker mileage is only like 15 city and 20 highway. And stay away from the 6.0 motor. Don't let any dealer, new or used, tell you to get the 6.0 at any price. You are talking milage in the single digits sometimes up to the low teens, on a good day. The 5.3 is the only motor you want to get in the Chevy. We also looked at the Tahoe Hybrid. You would think a Hybrid Tahoe would get better mileage than the Routan, but it doesnt. It's only rated at 20 city 20 highway (at least in 2010). And you know that it doesn't get that overtime when the batteries start to wear. Plus the Hybrid is crazy expensive. The one we looked at was over $50k.

Here is my opinion on the Suburban and Tahoe, if you have to ask what type of mileage it gets, you can't afford it.

The main reason we didn't do the Surburban was mileage. The other turn off for us was the size of the thing. They are Huge! I don't like the size of them, but you might. I like parking and zipping through traffic in something other than a tank. 

You know what other vehicle I liked for its size and seating was the Chevy Arcadia. The problem with them was that they were pricey as well and they were kind of cheap feeling. A lot of poor quality plastic. Even the bumper was cheap feeling/looking.

Good luck!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks for this great info. The vehicle I would also like is the new Q7, but it won't be out until 2013. I really love my son's 2011 Touareg. It is the gas version and he gets 25 mpg or so on trips. His average mileage to and from work, 20 miles each way, combination highway and stop go is usually around 22 mpg. I would like a slightly larger vehicle (ala Q7). Coming originally from the 03 Eurovan, and then the Routan, I will really miss the space inside the vans. Do you remember what brakes you upgraded to in your Journey?


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

luckeydoug1 said:


> Thanks for this great info. The vehicle I would also like is the new Q7, but it won't be out until 2013. I really love my son's 2011 Touareg. It is the gas version and he gets 25 mpg or so on trips. His average mileage to and from work, 20 miles each way, combination highway and stop go is usually around 22 mpg. I would like a slightly larger vehicle (ala Q7). Coming originally from the 03 Eurovan, and then the Routan, I will really miss the space inside the vans. Do you remember what brakes you upgraded to in your Journey?


Q7, now we are talking. That was the vehicle that I wanted, but my pocket book didn't allow. Of course with the TDI. If they were less expensive, I would have bought one. Actually, if I would have thought through it more, I may have leased a Q7 TDI with the intent of buying it after the lease expired. That way I could have kept the payments down. The Touareg would have been nice, but they are a little cramped, especially compared to a van. I had heard that VW was coming out with a larger Touareg with a third row. That might just be a rumor. 

RE: JOURNEY BRAKES
I will have to see what the brand was, but I picked up the rotos from NAPA, but I got the pads from Checker (O'reily). The pads were ceramics, I can't remember the brand though. I owned some ceramic pads from NAPA on a 1998 Ram (Cummins 12v), but I didn't like them as much as the checker ones.


----------

